# Ferrari P4



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I got this resin Ferrari P4 body from C&R, it is mounted on a BSRT G-Jet chassis using a Viper Scale Racing Low Rider clip. Using that clip the body would also work on a Tomy SG+ or Viper chassis. I had to open up the rear wheel arches a tiny bit.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work on the car!!! Like the backdrop too...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rich, ditto on the background.
if I may ask, where did you acquire?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The backgound was taken from a picture of the New Haven, CT harbor area near a power plant. I printed it out to match the scale of the car and propped it up behind a track section.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

good job


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*More Pictures*


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

It looks great!


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Love the P3/P4. This is a real beauty. One of my favourite cars. Would like to own one of these myself.

Acki


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The P4 has always been a favorite of mine, back in the '60's I had a 1/24th car with a Lancer P4 body, now I have the Scalextric 1/32nd version. I actually met a person that owns one of the 1:1 open versions. I believe that all of the closed cars were converted to open versions. I will have to check on that.


----------

